# Epson Printer Selection??



## newtothepress (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey everyone,

Im new to the t-shirt forum, but have read most of the threads on here pertaining to which epson printer to choose. Im kinda stuck right now. Im opening up a t-shirt business where I will be doing customized t-shirts (about 100 a month). Now my question after reading all the threads is which printer should I buy the epson C88 or the 1280. Most people say to go with the C88 but their are a few who recommend the 1280. It seems to make more sense to buy the C88 for only $100, whereas the 1280 costs $499. Will there be a big difference in the quality of the print on the C88 model compared to the 1280? Is the jamming problems with transfers worth the headache? Its really all about quality and making the customer come back so any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Good morning.. The difference is the ink.. 1280 uses Dye ink and the c88 uses pigment ink which is what is recommended. 1280 is a larger format printer with 6 inks. c88 is 4 inks. If you were to print an 8 x 11 print on the c88 you average cost would be about 50 cents. It would be about 75 cents for the 1280. By the way the 1280 can be found but it is being replaced by the r1800. I am a former epson rep. If all your doing is 100 shirts a month then think in terms return on investment. How many shirts will you need to print before you recover that $400.The other thing is what size transfers you want to do. Hope this helps. Lou


----------



## newtothepress (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply lou, very much appreciated! If the difference is only in the ink and the C88 uses the ink that is recommened, then I can only assume that I should be buying the C88 and maybe later after the profits start increasing upgrade the epson printer.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Now you got it..


----------



## hiphopshop (Apr 9, 2006)

HI. Quick question. I was looking into buying the 1280... is that not the way to go? I do need to print larger images but I am concerned about the ink. Will the dye ink work just as well? Also, will I be able to get the bulk ink for the 1280? I am purchasing from Costco online and they have several models. I do not see the C88 there. Im kinda on a budget and dont want to spend what I dont need to.Thanks in advance.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Costco sells just the discontinued models that's the agreement costco has with them. The dye ink could be a problem. But let me explain to you and to others that may be listening. Dye ink from epson can be water resistant. It is not a thermal printer like HP. In fact you will see a lot of paper sellers will make it clear not to use certain HP models.(Dye ink from HP is not water resistant. when I did demos at the Best buy for Epson I would place a picture in water to show the people looking at the printers that Epson does not use thermal print heads. And the picture remained on the paper. Dye ink will separate but not like a HP and inks from Pigment printers, durabright and durabright Ultra are water resistant and will not fade. The only reason I would get a 1280 is if I was going to do large format transfers. You may find one of those bulk systems that you can use for the 1280 that has pigment ink. OK here is a test for you guys. I know that if you have an office supply store near you they all have demo's set up. On the weekends they have Epson Reps there at some. Take a few transfer papers and have them print out a picture for you. They have a chip with sample pictures on them. Or have a clerk do it for you. Just tell them what you are doing. Take the transfer home and print a few sample shirts and wash them and you will see what happens.Don't think twice about asking. That is what they do. I know I did. I would have photographers come in all the time when I was doing it. Lou


----------



## hiphopshop (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for that. I am going to buy the 1280 and then buy a bulk ink system with pigment ink.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

My pleasure. Good luck.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

badalou said:


> Good morning.. The difference is the ink.. 1280 uses Dye ink and the c88 uses pigment ink which is what is recommended. Hope this helps. Lou


Why is pigment ink more recommended?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Dye ink is just that, a dye. Dye can spread, bleed. Pigment is really poly bits in gel and when they get on the fabric they melt into the fabric. No bleeding. I know a lot of people who buy the cheap inks from internet suppliers and replace the ink that comes with the printer because wow, they are so much cheaper. well folks it is not pigment ink. It is dye ink. You can buy bulk system that use pigment.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

is there a better pigment epson other than the c88? I don't want the cheapest, but I don't want the high end either.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

You have middle ground. Like I said I use cx7800 all in one. It scan copies and prints. The DPI is 5700 x 1440. It sell for about $180. Uses same ink. When you buy a printer at a higher your not buying a better printer but more whistles and bells. It may be faster in printing. That to me is important.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

never thought about speed. That would make a big difference in profit. you 7800 all in one will print good scanned copies? Is it fast also?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

1200 x 2400 dpi is the scanning resolution of my CX7800. You can scan and save at what ever you feel is the best quaity for your work. I set my scan at 600 dpi as I find that gives me a great picture to work with on photoshop. Cheaper ones may be 600 x 1200 and higher priced ones could be 2400 x 3200. I am at middle ground. My copies and scans are great to work with.


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

Buechee said:


> is there a better pigment epson other than the c88? I don't want the cheapest, but I don't want the high end either.


I am awaiting delivery for Magic Mix pigment inks from personalizedsupplies.com. I have read happy reports from users here and on other message boards. I also have two Epson Durabrite printers that can be used as backups for heat transfer printing.

The name of the other non-Epson pigment ink supplier escapes me. 

Epson inks will need color adjustments made as I understand there's a slight color shift (I believe in the black).

I will not be using a bulk ink system as overkill for my use and I'm currently not up for all the tweaking needed to get get a CIS going. Plus the initial expense.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

suzieh said:


> I am awaiting delivery for Magic Mix pigment inks from personalizedsupplies.com. I have read happy reports from users here and on other message boards. I also have two Epson Durabrite printers that can be used as backups for heat transfer printing.
> 
> The name of the other non-Epson pigment ink supplier escapes me.
> 
> ...


Do you use a epson? What other boards are there?


----------



## hiphopshop (Apr 9, 2006)

I would love to buy the 1280 but I am so broke right now. I just saw the C88 at Fry's for 69.99. It already has pigment ink, correct? I think Im gonna have to by this for now so at least the shirts I am selling are not washing out. They also have the C68 for 59.99. Is there a big difference between the two of them?


----------



## marykay (May 5, 2006)

If you go to the Epson website they have the Epson 1280 for $399. minus a $100. rebate.


----------



## marykay (May 5, 2006)

So heat transfer ink should be pigment dye ink? Don't you have the option to use whatever type of ink you want in any printer specically the Epson 1280?


----------



## badbird (Apr 25, 2006)

hiphopshop said:


> I would love to buy the 1280 but I am so broke right now. I just saw the C88 at Fry's for 69.99. It already has pigment ink, correct? I think Im gonna have to by this for now so at least the shirts I am selling are not washing out. They also have the C68 for 59.99. Is there a big difference between the two of them?


If you want to look for good prices, log onto cnet.com and type in the printer you are looking for ... they have prices from about 10 to 30 sellers in there ... buydig.com had the 1280 on sale for around $250.00 the last time I looked, but cnet.com also has prices for all the printers available on the market today.
Great place to compare prices and some of the places offer warranty extentions and even free shipping from bigger companies.


----------



## degame10 (May 29, 2006)

What about the Epson Stylus 3800V, CX 3810, C68, or C88? Which is better?


----------



## triplebtees (Jun 3, 2005)

I would buy the 1280 with a bulk ink unit, you will make the money back in no time. I looked into purchasing the r1800, you will spend a absolute fortune on the ink (nobody has a bulk system for it) also it has more bells and whistes than you need. I had spoken to the people at epson, and they told me to go with the 1280 hands down, i have ahad it for about a year, with a bulk ink unit, and i wouldn't change it for anything.


----------



## shirtguy (Apr 21, 2006)

Does HP offer a pigmented ink? Will any epson use pigment ink? Thanks this is is great post.


----------



## Ross B (Apr 28, 2006)

Terrific thread - thanks to everyone. 

So, do I have this right? If you're doing digital heat transfers, and you use pigment ink, the prints will *not wash out* of the Tshirt, *or fade*? Does that mean pigment ink heat transfers are really as durable as screenprinting? 

What about paper? What do the experienced hands, such as badalou, use for best quality pigment ink transfers, please?

Finally, to do A3 size prints, what sort of Epson printer do you need? I only know of printers that do A4, so am in need of enlightenment on this.

If someone can provide answers to those questions, this is a real eureka thread for me. Thanks in advance.

Cheers


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

shirtguy said:


> Does HP offer a pigmented ink?


They recently launched a product called Vivera which is apparently a pigment ink. If you search the forums for vivera you'll find a little bit of information about it (no-one here has yet done any extensive testing with it as far as I know).


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

triplebtees said:


> I would buy the 1280 with a bulk ink unit, you will make the money back in no time. I looked into purchasing the r1800, you will spend a absolute fortune on the ink (nobody has a bulk system for it) also it has more bells and whistes than you need. I had spoken to the people at epson, and they told me to go with the 1280 hands down, i have ahad it for about a year, with a bulk ink unit, and i wouldn't change it for anything.


Suggestion to visit inksupply.com to read up on bulk ink systems, refilling your own spongeless or sponged carts or buying prefilled. 

If you Google "spongeless carts" you will get more hits for reading.

I would buy a 1280 if I needed wide format and was ready to buy pigment ink because the 1280 uses Epson DYE ink. So explore Magic Mix from personalizedsupplies.com or another vendor such as inksupply.

FYI, I have the prefilled Magic Mix in my Epson 900. But am looking at insupply refillable carts for my other Epson. Because of space constraints,
going bulk right now is not possible.

The R1800 and above does have refillables and CIS (also known as Bulk Ink) available. If you read the photography boards there's some experimenting reports, reviews, etc.

Yes, R1800 overkill for t-shirtmaking in my opinion. However, if you plan on using Epson OEM ink and will be printing photos mainly and some t-shirts...then more wise choice for large format. We jumped up to the R2400....mainly for photos but backup for t-shirts or if we need really large transfer.

FYI...Yahoo has Epson_printers forum and others for specific models.

Cheers,
Susan H.
Los Angeles Area

 Epson Stylus Color 900, 880, 700 and CX-4800, R-2400, 
Action Laser 1500, Epson Perfection 1650 Scanner, HP 4M Plus,
Graphtec 3000-CE MK60, Magic Mix Ink, Durabrite Ink, MiraCool,
Transjet II


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

newtothepress said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Im new to the t-shirt forum, but have read most of the threads on here pertaining to which epson printer to choose. Im kinda stuck right now. Im opening up a t-shirt business where I will be doing customized t-shirts (about 100 a month). Now my question after reading all the threads is which printer should I buy the epson C88 or the 1280. Most people say to go with the C88 but their are a few who recommend the 1280. It seems to make more sense to buy the C88 for only $100, whereas the 1280 costs $499. Will there be a big difference in the quality of the print on the C88 model compared to the 1280? Is the jamming problems with transfers worth the headache? Its really all about quality and making the customer come back so any help would be appreciated. Thanks


Besides size of paper, dye ink, the 1280 I believe falls in the "workhorse" category. You might want to research this. My Epson 900s are workhorses and still going strong in their 9th year.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a epson stylus c60, will this work if I change the type of ink? Or should I say can I use pigmented ink in it? 

If so, that will save me a lot to start out. How can I find this out?


----------



## SciFiBri (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi
I hope you don't mind a specific question - we have, for our art biz, an Epson 2200 which uses the K3 Ultra-Chrome inks, which are also pigmented/archival. Are these for the time being useable, in your opinion, for doing heat transfer shirts ? I was also surprised to see that the inks are about the same price these days as the DuraBrites. 
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Durabrite is a pigment ink, right?


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

that's ok, I found out. 

DURABrite Ultra® Ink is a revolutionary pigment-based ink technology that not only gives you the superior image quality you need, but provides the water, smudge, and light resistance you want. If you're looking for ink that delivers exceptional quality and durability, the solution is clear – DURABrite Ultra Ink. DURABrite Ultra ink is available on the following Epson ink jet printers and all-in-ones: C88, CX3800 Series, CX4200, CX4800, CX5800F, and CX7800. Experience the difference for yourself!


----------



## bevshobby (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I will apologize in advance for my novice question/statement. So, if I understand this thread I can use my Epson CX3810 for transfers right? And I use the DURABrite pigment ink or can I use the regular ink that it come with or some other pigmet ink. I have been exploring this and it seems the more I think I've learned the more I confuse myself (not hard to do). I stay busy with the embroidery but so many of my customers want something a less expensive.

Thanks
Beverly


----------



## OKLATEX (Jun 24, 2006)

First question from the new guy. I understand the difference in the inks and their uses; but, no one mentioned dye sublimation and the finished product. I have been told over and over again that dye sublimation is the only process that will give you a soft product that is actually part of the t-shirt. That all others are hard, tend to crack, fade, etc. How much of this is true. Many thanks. Jim


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

OKLATEX said:


> I have been told over and over again that dye sublimation is the only process that will give you a soft product that is actually part of the t-shirt. That all others are hard, tend to crack, fade, etc. How much of this is true.


If you mean the only heat press based process (which from context I imagine you do), then in my opinion yes, that's fairly true.


----------



## fastroadster (Jun 6, 2006)

I have a Epson R1800, does anyone have a extra instruction manuel for one of these. I bought it on Ebay but did not get any instructions.

Thanks
Jon Haro


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

fastroadster said:


> I have a Epson R1800, does anyone have a extra instruction manuel for one of these. I bought it on Ebay but did not get any instructions.
> 
> Thanks
> Jon Haro


Try this link, Jon:
http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/...e=yes&infoType=Doc&oid=14121&prodoid=53540919

Epson has downloadable PDF files of the documentation that you can print out.


----------



## fastroadster (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks I appreciate it. Thought I was saving money????


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Thought I was saving money????


Why, did the eBay auction end for more than epson is advertising the printer for on their website?


----------



## OKLATEX (Jun 24, 2006)

Jon, if your manual is like the one I purchased on Ebay, it is simply pdf files that have to be opened with Acrobat Reader. Once open, you can read the pages, print out the ones you want and so on. It might not be cost effective to print the entire manual, I guess it depends on your needs.
Jim




fastroadster said:


> I have a Epson R1800, does anyone have a extra instruction manuel for one of these. I bought it on Ebay but did not get any instructions.
> 
> Thanks
> Jon Haro


----------



## extremeshirt (May 30, 2006)

i got the epson R220 any advice/ recommendation on this one


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

OKLATEX said:


> I have been told over and over again that dye sublimation is the only process that will give you a soft product that is actually part of the t-shirt. That all others are hard, tend to crack, fade, etc.


So which is better dye sub. or pigment? I to want something that will be soft and become a better of the shirt, but I also want something that is long lasting and wont fade fast. 

Which is cheaper and can both be used in an epson?


----------



## OKLATEX (Jun 24, 2006)

I've already made my decision to go with the 1280 and will use the dye sublimation bulk system. It is a steep financial "hump" to get over; but, I've seen the difference in the products, that is: t-shirts, caps and such, and there doesn't seem to be any comparison. My question is, in the T-shirt business would a business ever have a need for the Alps 5000 printer? It is a dye sub printer that uses individual cartridges for each color; but, it is no longer made here in the US, only in Europe; however, supplies are readily available. They seem to be selling, used, at a substantial price, so I'm wondering what is so good about them. Thanks for any help. Jim


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

OKLATEX said:


> I've already made my decision to go with the 1280 and will use the dye sublimation bulk system. It is a steep financial "hump" to get over; but, I've seen the difference in the products, that is: t-shirts, caps and such, and there doesn't seem to be any comparison. My question is, in the T-shirt business would a business ever have a need for the Alps 5000 printer? It is a dye sub printer that uses individual cartridges for each color; but, it is no longer made here in the US, only in Europe; however, supplies are readily available. They seem to be selling, used, at a substantial price, so I'm wondering what is so good about them. Thanks for any help. Jim


can you tell me what the advantage is of dye sub. over pigmented ink? I have read some of these threads and most just seem like personal preference.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Buechee said:


> can you tell me what the advantage is of dye sub. over pigmented ink? I have read some of these threads and most just seem like personal preference.


Ultimately a lot of these differences are subjective and do come down to personal preference. If it was objective we'd all be using the same printing method.

With dye sublimation the ink is turned into a gas (hence sublimation) which bonds with the actual fibres of the shirt. Unlike a transfer which sits on top of the shirt, it becomes part of the shirt. No hand, no cracking.

The biggest disadvantage is that this bonding process only works on polyester or other treated fibres. The blanks are often a lot more expensive, and your options much more limited.


----------



## onceuponashirt (Jun 29, 2006)

I use an Epson 1280 for hundreds of prints now.

You definately want the ability to print in a large format.

I find that anything less that a 12x12 image looks way too small on an XL shirt.

I use 13x13 paper and a bulk ink unit.

I bought my bulk unit (empty) from MIS. I usually buy my ink and paper from TLM (www.personalizedsupplies.com).


----------



## hk996 (Jun 30, 2006)

i learned so much about epson printers, thank you for all the detailed information!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> i learned so much about epson printers, thank you for all the detailed information!


Welcome to the T-Shirt Forums!


----------



## Jovan (Jul 31, 2006)

I wanted to know if someone could tell me which all in one epson printer would be best for heat pressing tee shirts? Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Jovan said:


> I wanted to know if someone could tell me which all in one epson printer would be best for heat pressing tee shirts? Thanks


Hi Jovan, welcome to the T-Shirt Forums! The answer to that question is right here in this thread (start at page one )

You can also check out this recent topic "Which Epson Printer" which gives a few current models to choose from:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4605


----------



## marykay (May 5, 2006)

Hey Jovan - Badalou suggests that the CX7800 is the best, using the durabright ink. I bought one and have been very happy with the results I get from it. If you go to Epsons web site they usually have a rebate or deal on this model as well as many others. I did purchase mine at Bestbuy and got $70.00 back in rebates.


----------



## Jovan (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks so much for the response. I have another question trying to figure out which printer is better cx3800, cx4200, cx 4800, cx5800f or cx 7800 the 5800f has a better scanning dpi. But also these are all durabright printers is it best to use that ink, or magic mix inks? And if i decide to go with Magic mix can i refill these printers without issues? Thanks so much


----------



## Jovan (Jul 31, 2006)

badalou said:


> 1200 x 2400 dpi is the scanning resolution of my CX7800. You can scan and save at what ever you feel is the best quaity for your work. I set my scan at 600 dpi as I find that gives me a great picture to work with on photoshop. Cheaper ones may be 600 x 1200 and higher priced ones could be 2400 x 3200. I am at middle ground. My copies and scans are great to work with.


 
I was wondering if you use the magic mix with this printer or if its possible to do that? Thanks


----------



## Jovan (Jul 31, 2006)

badalou said:


> You have middle ground. Like I said I use cx7800 all in one. It scan copies and prints. The DPI is 5700 x 1440. It sell for about $180. Uses same ink. When you buy a printer at a higher your not buying a better printer but more whistles and bells. It may be faster in printing. That to me is important.


 

I have a question....do you use magic mix or do you just use the duribrite ink that came with the cx7800? Also are they easy to refil with other pigment inks? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Uglysign (Sep 5, 2006)

SciFiBri said:


> Hi
> I hope you don't mind a specific question - we have, for our art biz, an Epson 2200 which uses the K3 Ultra-Chrome inks, which are also pigmented/archival. Are these for the time being useable, in your opinion, for doing heat transfer shirts ? I was also surprised to see that the inks are about the same price these days as the DuraBrites.
> Thanks,
> Brian


I dont think this was answered, but I have an Epson 9600 w/ ultrachrome inks and would like to know also. Hmmm....  possible to expand my printers capabilities?
I was told a while back no, so i basically never furthered it.

Kudos, Informative post!


----------



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

For more info on Epson printers with reviews go to,
cnet.com....in the search box type in epson reviews


----------



## Uglysign (Sep 5, 2006)

taurusndixie said:


> For more info on Epson printers with reviews go to,
> cnet.com....in the search box type in epson reviews


Wasnt looking for a review on the printer, had it for 3 years.

Was curious on the Ultrachrome inks and the above mentioned by SciFiBri

Thanx anyways Taurus


----------



## SciFiBri (Jun 9, 2006)

Hello everyone
I never found a definitive answer on the 2200 inks, but it seems that the issue is more about vividness of color, and response to heat perhaps. I ended up getting a c88, and then buying a bulk ink system from bestblanks along with their armur ink. I like the vivid colors, and in comparing it to prints of my wife's work from the 2200, the colors do pop more. The ink is supposed to be formulated for shirt transfers so doesn't color-shift when heated. I can't vouch for all claims, but I am happy so far with the product. We are now contemplating getting a bulk system for the 2200 as well, for use in the art print/ greeting card biz we've had for a few years. 
There are several suppliers of these products, and I haven't had any experience with them myself but others have had good luck with them.
Hope this helps.


----------



## wifey tees (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd like to know which Epson printer is recommended or capable of printing 11x17 paper. I think the 1280 is capable but I'd like everyone's opinions.

Thanks!


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

wifey tees said:


> I'd like to know which Epson printer is recommended or capable of printing 11x17 paper. I think the 1280 is capable but I'd like everyone's opinions.


The 1280 can print 13" x 44" from a roll. Many use it (I do). Solid printer.
Search the forum for 1280 and you find a lot of good reading about the printer.


----------



## wifey tees (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply! Do you mind if I ask what quantity you are pumping out in order for you to choose to print from a roll rather than individual sheets? 100 transfers? 50? 200? Thanks!


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

wifey tees said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! Do you mind if I ask what quantity you are pumping out in order for you to choose to print from a roll rather than individual sheets? 100 transfers? 50? 200? Thanks!


I just print on really really big T's  

90% of the transfers are 8.5" x 11"
10% 11" x 17"
I didn't by the transfer roll.


----------



## monawaldron (Nov 4, 2006)

Lou, Why is the 1280 being replaced with the r1800 and is the bulk in system compatable and is the ink dyed or pigmented and is it a borderless printer and what are the dimentions


----------



## monawaldron (Nov 4, 2006)

Now I just seen the epson stylus photo r2400 which is made for pigmented inks but the cartriges are around 14.00 each which is not that bad but do they make a buld inks system for it thanks


----------



## Arild Waerness (Aug 1, 2006)

I have been recommended the 1290 model for sublimation printing, is that a dye or pigment ink printer? The seller wanted to sell me the 1800 but that was very expensive, with greater speed and 7 colours (very expensive bulk system as well...)
Arild in Norway


----------



## poolycoo (Jan 7, 2007)

wut about the cx6000


----------



## poolycoo (Jan 7, 2007)

is the epson cx6000 good for heat transfers. please give me pros and cons


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> is the epson cx6000 good for heat transfers. please give me pros and cons


According to the epson website, the cx6000 uses Durabrite (pigment) inks, so it should be fine. The maximum paper size is 8 1/2 by 11", so that would be the largest inkjet transfer you could print (similar to the C88+)

Epson Stylus CX6000, Overview - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.


----------



## BigPappy (Jun 16, 2010)

badalou said:


> Good morning.. The difference is the ink.. 1280 uses Dye ink and the c88 uses pigment ink which is what is recommended. 1280 is a larger format printer with 6 inks. c88 is 4 inks. If you were to print an 8 x 11 print on the c88 you average cost would be about 50 cents. It would be about 75 cents for the 1280. By the way the 1280 can be found but it is being replaced by the r1800. I am a former epson rep. If all your doing is 100 shirts a month then think in terms return on investment. How many shirts will you need to print before you recover that $400.The other thing is what size transfers you want to do. Hope this helps. Lou


Thanks for the info, experience is invaluable.

I do have a question about ink. Say I wanted to use the Epson for making films to burn to a screen, and I also wanted to use the same printer for dye sublimation using a heat press. Can I use the same ink?


----------

